# Clear coat for steel railing?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You should only need to paint it. Paint can be touched up.
Sealer can not.


----------



## novahall (Nov 2, 2013)

We want the look of steel sans paint.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I would use a spray on lacquer, you can get them in paint cans.

Andy.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Lacquer will work, but don't get it wet or use any abrasives or harsh cleaning chemicals on it. Basically dust it or damp rag it to clean it. Just like furniture. I'd remove the rail and have it powder coated. That will stand up to almost anything.


----------

